# Wii #1224 - Sonic and the Black Knight (USA)



## shaunj66 (Mar 4, 2009)

^^wiirelease-1990^^


----------



## Eternal Myst (Mar 4, 2009)

First!

Sonic redeem yourself !


----------



## Hooya (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm very hopeful for this one.


----------



## nIxx (Mar 4, 2009)

Very much likely that it´s Multi like the other Sega games


----------



## Sir_Shaggy (Mar 4, 2009)

IGN gives it a 3.9 / 10, praising the game's visuals and the overall presentation, but also stating that the gameplay was "broken" and citing the controls as "unresponsive".

This is the fourth Sonic game for the Wii, and all of them suck (5 if you include the summer olympics game). Dear Sega, I hope Sonic dies in a fire!


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 4, 2009)

^WTF U talkin bout?
Secret Rings was pretty amazing.  I felt it was the best since SA2.
Especially when you get the final upgrades and go like mach - 3.
But this game sucks :/


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 4, 2009)

Come on Sega take him back to 2D!  I think the problem has been that Sega don't give Sonic Team enough time to develop games, either that or they still can't get over losing their core members.


----------



## SylvWolf (Mar 4, 2009)

Turn on the fail shields, we're in for one hell of a ride!


----------



## R2DJ (Mar 4, 2009)

SEGA needs a dose of "Capcom" and release the next Sonic with 2D visuals. Even better, make it blocky and stuff. These gimmicks are boring and pathetic (werewolf, sword-wielding hedgehog, and a main character who is an animal is partnered with a human being)

Gosh...


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like someone photoshopped that hand and sword ontop of Sonic, because that isn't him.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 4, 2009)

This game is gonna ROCK. Sonic has a freakin sword for God's sake!!


----------



## Goshogun1 (Mar 4, 2009)

I dunno. I liked Secret Rings, and Unleashed, so I might like this. I am not passing judgement until I try it myself. It was really funny reading the IGN message board for their review of Black Knight. Out of the hundreds of comments, I am sure that


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 4, 2009)

What's that "Sonic Storybook Series" thingy at the corner of the cover?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 4, 2009)

Sir_Shaggy said:
			
		

> IGN gives it a 3.9 / 10, praising the game's visuals and the overall presentation, but also stating that the gameplay was "broken" and citing the controls as "unresponsive".
> 
> This is the fourth Sonic game for the Wii, and all of them suck (5 if you include the summer olympics game). Dear Sega, I hope Sonic dies in a fire!
> You do realize that IGN can't do math right? And that review was rushed with lots of mistakes?
> ...


It's a side series in the Sonic games that, as of now, consist of Sonic & the Secret Rings and Sonic & the Black Knight


----------



## Master Mo (Mar 4, 2009)

I thought this one could be fun, because SatSR was IMO really nice with some problems and the day-stages in SU were just pure awesomeness... But after seeing those reviewscores it probably istn`t. 

But I`m still gonna try it, because it is somehow very popular to bash Sonic-games and I found the last ones really entertaining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But hopefully SEGA at some point will be generous enough to let SonicTeam make a game without stretching it with useless add-ons like they did with NiGHTS and SU, since those two games were just amazing in their respective core-gameplay! 
I recommend anybody, who don`t want to torture himself through the kids-levels in NiGHTS and the Werehog-levels in SU to get themself a savestate, because as stated before the core-gameplay is really great, even if it shouldn`t be that way and I am sorry for anybody who has to buy the game to find that out...


----------



## Splashman (Mar 4, 2009)

shadowboy said:
			
		

> Secret Rings was pretty amazing.  I felt it was the best since SA2.
> Especially when you get the final upgrades and go like mach - 3.


Secret Rings was pretty fun when it worked... but often it didn't, because of shoddy stage and control design. Like when you were going too fast and jumping didn't get you over a random platform, which ultimately led you to a swift fall into death. Being stuck in a dead end and fiddling around with Sonic's "reverse gear" also was what killed the game for me.

Still have to try out this one, but my expectations for it are lower than 0 Kelvin.. in hell!


----------



## cocomonk22 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like the Sonic equivalent of the Shadow game... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It would be nice if Sega would take Sonic back to 2D. Once systems went 3D, it seems most everyone gave up on 2D gaming, even though 2D never reached its full potential, and 3D won't either for a long time.


----------



## Splashman (Mar 4, 2009)

cocomonk22 said:
			
		

> It would be nice if Sega would take Sonic back to 2D.


* Sonic Rush
* Sonic Rush Adventure
* 2D sections in Sonic Unleashed daytime stages

But unless it's a potential downloadable title, Sonic will probably never be full 2D on a console again...


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 4, 2009)

Splashman said:
			
		

> cocomonk22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think sonic unleashed daytime levels will be the closest we ever get to a decent sonic game at present, sad really.


----------



## Zaiga (Mar 4, 2009)

I've lost hope for Sega. They should start listening to the fans more, it could help them.


----------



## Master Mo (Mar 4, 2009)

cocomonk22 said:
			
		

> ...even though 2D never reached its full potential...


Did you ever play Sonic 3&K?


----------



## PrimeTime 84 (Mar 5, 2009)

Someone has tried to say it is worth? I am not to spend DVD with bad games. =/


----------



## cocomonk22 (Mar 5, 2009)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> cocomonk22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and Sonic 3 and Knuckles can be improved on.


----------



## Filter (Mar 5, 2009)

Softmod + gamma working?


----------



## CJL18 (Mar 5, 2009)

Filter said:
			
		

> Softmod + gamma working?




i may be wrong on this but i think you have to update your system to get this game to work.  I tried everything and i to only worked when i updated the system so i think pal is outta luck


----------



## nIxx (Mar 5, 2009)

It´s Multi5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And after playing it a half hour it´s okay.


----------



## PrimeTime 84 (Mar 5, 2009)

CJL18 said:
			
		

> Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will installing an IOS does not work?


----------



## ricky23i (Mar 5, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> Looks like someone photoshopped that hand and sword ontop of Sonic, because that isn't him.


LOL I could see that being true. Is this game any good anyone played it


----------



## nIxx (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes it´s a really funny game.
And if Sonic is to slow for you jump one time and he will be faster


----------



## Filter (Mar 5, 2009)

PrimeTime 84 said:
			
		

> CJL18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What will updating do I have 3.2U?


----------



## nIxx (Mar 5, 2009)

There is no need to update i have a PAL Wii 3.2E and it runs fine


----------



## Cinos (Mar 5, 2009)

nIxx said:
			
		

> Yes it´s a really funny game.
> And if Sonic is to slow for you jump one time and he will be faster



Any tips on the setup if your running a pal wii? 3.2E, wiikey, with the iso brick blocked/using freeloader nets me a black screen, I do want to see if my picture is there, so sega stop trying to be sneaky.


----------



## nIxx (Mar 5, 2009)

Hmm i´m starting it over the disc channel like every other game and nothing brickblocked or so.
(Wiikey Update Blocker is on so no need for brickblocker)


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 5, 2009)

I am running firmware 3.4U..do I have to use brick blocker in order to use this game? I always run brick blocker just in case of any issues..but that doesn't affect this game correct? Thanks


----------



## fried (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi,

I have wiikey 2 with 3.2u and this game freezes my wii up.  I downgraded from 3.4u a little while ago.  What should I do?


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 5, 2009)

Is it safe to assume you need firmware 3.4 to play this game..if so, then I am fine since I have 3.4


----------



## nIxx (Mar 5, 2009)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> Is it safe to assume you need firmware 3.4 to play this game..if so, then I am fine since I have 3.4
> 
> QUOTE(nIxx @ Mar 5 2009, 02:08 AM) There is no need to update i have a PAL Wii 3.2E and it runs fine



If this still does not run for someone install IOS55 manually (search in the forum how to do it) and then try it again


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 5, 2009)

Since I am already running firmware 3.4 and I am in the US..I should not have any issues with this game correct? Thanks


----------



## nIxx (Mar 5, 2009)

With 3.4U there should be no issue


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 5, 2009)

nIxx said:
			
		

> With 3.4U there should be no issue



COOL thanks for the info. People posting how it doesn't work for them but I guess they have an earlier version firmware it makes sense..But should I use brick blocker anyway on it to remove any update it might contain..Ive been doing that with all of the games I have, especially the newer ones..it won't do anything bad to the game right? Thanks


----------



## Inpression (Mar 5, 2009)

There's really no reason not to install Starfall, haven't bothered with brickblocking ever since, just unpack and burn.


----------



## masdeeper (Mar 5, 2009)

ign gave it a 3.9... i'll pass on this one unless i see greater scores in other reviews..

lol 3.9


----------



## granville (Mar 5, 2009)

Found a positive review here:

http://www.gaj-it.com/6036/review-sonic-an...e-black-knight/

Nintendo Power gave it an 8/10, although they're biased. And Famitsu gave it 20-something out of 40. I forget the exact score. Seems a pretty mixed bag among reviews.


----------



## cocomonk22 (Mar 5, 2009)

Famitsu is usually pretty accurate in their ratings, though this might be one of those games where you either like it or hate it.


----------



## grubbymitts (Mar 5, 2009)

God awful.  IGN for once was right - graphically it is lovely, but the controls are quite unresponsive and Sonic seems to go at a snail's pace in some sections.

It has the 002 error on it, so I used Softchip R73, but it should work either patched or through an updated Gamma loader.  I'm using a PAL machine with 3.2e firmware


----------



## florian (Mar 5, 2009)

work on wii pal 3.2E with wiikey 1.9S tested seem to be multilanguage and just bricbloked in case or


----------



## Cinos (Mar 5, 2009)

nIxx said:
			
		

> If this still does not run for someone install IOS55 manually (search in the forum how to do it) and then try it again



That got it working, I had been out of the loop for a bit and missed out on updating manually, thanks.


----------



## saiyan23 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have the original WiiKey and Wii version 3.2u. I used the Gecko OS loader 1.07b, left all options on default, loaded the game and I got an Error 002. If I just go on and install the system update this requires, will it render my wiikey useless? Thanks!


----------



## florian (Mar 5, 2009)

saiyan23 said:
			
		

> I have the original WiiKey and Wii version 3.2u. I used the Gecko OS loader 1.07b, left all options on default, loaded the game and I got an Error 002. If I just go on and install the system update this requires, will it render my wiikey useless? Thanks!




for remove error 002 try this :

Patch the .iso before burning:
1. Get bailli's Generic Wii Patcher 1.2 
2. Extract the main.dol from the .iso, partition 2, with your prefered aplication (WiiScruber or Trucha Signer)


----------



## gsarlis (Mar 5, 2009)

Ugh i also get the 002 Error and i don't have another disc :'(


----------



## gsarlis (Mar 5, 2009)

I can't open the ISO with Trucha Singer, gets me a decryption error. Anyone?


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 5, 2009)

lol!
I'd never expect it sooo fast!


----------



## kedest (Mar 5, 2009)

gsarlis said:
			
		

> I can't open the ISO with Trucha Singer, gets me a decryption error. Anyone?



You need the common key. 
Or use WiiScrubber to open it. It comes with an application to generate the common key


----------



## MG4M3R (Mar 5, 2009)

Amazing, the game afterall is really aewsome!!!

The graphics are amazing, the bgms are really great, the story is better that most Sonic games and the replay has a really high value!!!

The gamepay is not that good, but is ok, is like a improved Sonic and Secret Rings.


IGN was wrong once again about a Sonic title ¬¬

The problem is that SBK is a Spin-off like Luigi's Mansion for the Mario Series, but IGN was comparing it with the canon games.

Black Knight is a great game like Luigi's Mansion was, but is tottaly diferent from the main series.


*
In Luigi's Mansion we use a vacuum machine to catch ghosts. No Mushrooms, no stars, no diferent worlds, etc...

Is the same for Black Knight, Sonic has a Sword and kill enemies with it. No rings, speed shoes, loopings, Eggman, etc...*



IGN gave a 3.9, but Nintendo Power gave a 8 and the 4 reviewers from Famitsu gave 7,7,6 and 6.


So IGNoring the extremely low grade from IGN, the game is, at least, good.


----------



## kedest (Mar 5, 2009)

Well I might give this game a try.
Is the PAL release any time soon or should I just grab this one?


----------



## florian (Mar 5, 2009)

gsarlis said:
			
		

> I can't open the ISO with Trucha Singer, gets me a decryption error. Anyone?



use WiiScruber final mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Or try to install CIOSCORP for this game ^^


----------



## MG4M3R (Mar 5, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Is the PAL release any time soon or should I just grab this one?



If I remember right, it comes next week.


----------



## gsarlis (Mar 5, 2009)

florian said:
			
		

> gsarlis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol i have NO idea what you just said.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When it comes to hacking i know nothing xD


----------



## Sonic4Ever (Mar 5, 2009)

shadowboy said:
			
		

> ^WTF U talkin bout?
> Secret Rings was pretty amazing.  I felt it was the best since SA2.
> Especially when you get the final upgrades and go like mach - 3.
> But this game sucks :/



I disagree. Secrets Rings was everything but ERGONOMIC to play.

Sonic Unleashed day stages ARE what the actual Sonic should be.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 5, 2009)

For those who have soft mod 3.4..if you get this game please let me know if you have any issues. Thanks


----------



## Tanas (Mar 5, 2009)

I cant believe that I wasted 30 minutes downloading this shit, and a wasted DVD.


----------



## Vater Unser (Mar 5, 2009)

Sir_Shaggy said:
			
		

> IGN gives it a 3.9 / 10, praising the game's visuals and the overall presentation, but also stating that the gameplay was "broken" and citing the controls as "unresponsive".
> Haha, just as I saw it coming. Sonic Team strikes again. But will anyone learn from it? Probably not. It's been 10 years since the last time Sonic has been any good, and people are still buying these shitty games, only to be disappointed once again. Then Sonic Team pops out another abortion of a video game, the same people who got disappointed again and again and again and again will get their hopes up really high, and before they finally come to the conclusion that the new Sonic game sucks like the last dozen ones, they'll already have bought it and supported Sonic Team in their evildoing. This week alone, Sonic Team has once again proven TWICE how fucking retarded they are. First they're announcing the return of the Werehog, stating that the general opinion of gamers doesn't matter to them at all, and now they've released this piece of shit, which obviously wasn't anywhere near being ready to be released. Just how much does it take for some people to finally realize the Sonic franchise will stay like this unless everyone stops buying all that shit?
> Sega obviously doesn't give a shit about low review scores, because otherwise they'd already have sacked Sonic Team like 5 years ago. If you're buying this game, or defending it in any form, you should consider yourself part of the problem and should be deeply ashamed of yourself.
> 
> ...


Minus the horrible camera and repetitive gameplay (the constant use of the homing attack already got really redundant somewhere during the first game it was used in, Sonic Adventure 2), but yeah, it's the closest Sonic came to being decent in YEARS.


----------



## DvDrmann (Mar 5, 2009)

Just chiming in to say that i got this game to load after manually installing IOS55 and Starfall.
3.2u, wasabi. 

My son's playing it atm with no probs.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 6, 2009)

i got a 002 error on a wiikey 3.2E pal wii first time for me, any tip how i can bypass this? i brick blocked it and burned it first time and now i am going to region free it right now.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 6, 2009)

For the firmware 3.4 U Wii's out there, any issues.Just wanna be sure because I want to know what I have to do if something comes up. I always use Brick Blocker for any game just in case but with these newer games I don't know if I should. Just wanna be sure this game is alright for the newest firmware since this game looks so cool


----------



## saiyan23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok, I removed the error 002 from the .dol file using Wiiscrubber and replaced the old one and resigned it. I then burned the .iso, loaded the DVD through Gecko  1.07 and I'm still geting the error 002 message. =(  Is there something else I need to do? Thanks!


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 6, 2009)

saiyan23 said:
			
		

> Ok, I removed the error 002 from the .dol file using Wiiscrubber and replaced the old one and resigned it. I then burned the .iso, loaded the DVD through Gecko  1.07 and I'm still geting the error 002 message. =(  Is there something else I need to do? Thanks!



Are you running 3.4 or a downgraded version? I really don't know what is going on but I'd like to know what exactly has to be done before I burn the game to disc
Running 3.4 U firmware..Soft Mod


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 6, 2009)

It only has 3.1U on the disc, but as was said before in this thread it wants IOS55 to run.  If you have a NTSC-U Wii you don't need to remove the #002 protection, just make sure you have at least 3.1U on your Wii and IOS55.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 6, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> It only has 3.1U on the disc, but as was said before in this thread it wants IOS55 to run.  If you have a NTSC-U Wii you don't need to remove the #002 protection, just make sure you have at least 3.1U on your Wii and IOS55.



I am running firmware 3.4 U..so I'm assuming that I won't have these issues that others have reported on..the error 002 and etc..Ive read that people have had issues with MLB 2k9 too, just wanna be sure before I Burn the game that these games do indeed work


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 6, 2009)

That's correct.  If you're at 3.4U you probably already have IOS53 (which MLB-2K9 wants) and IOS55 (which S&TBK wants) installed on your Wii.  Depending on which softmod you have you may have to make adjustments though.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 6, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> That's correct.  If you're at 3.4U you probably already have IOS53 (which MLB-2K9 wants) and IOS55 (which S&TBK wants) installed on your Wii.  Depending on which softmod you have you may have to make adjustments though.




I just burned and played Major League Baseball 2k9, the same game people here were having issues with. It works fine on my Wii. The game is total garbage but it works LOL. I can't even figure out how to pitch the damn ball. Will keep you all posted on the other games(We Ski and Sonic)


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 7, 2009)

Game works perfectly. Absolutely NO issues


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok this game is odd..I went to adventure mode, has some stupid story, and I want to get out of it but I can't..it wont let me continue, a very strange game indeed. And then when it went to the next scene it gave me some stupid message about how the game lost connection with the Wii so I had to reboot


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 7, 2009)

well ign did slam it for piss poor controls so im not shocked its not responsive


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 7, 2009)

Weird how others are able to play it though, makes no sense. I really wanted to play this game..stupid adventure mode, the stupid story just goes on and on..We Ski is AWESOME, I played it and it worked perfectly. How are others making Sonic work


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 7, 2009)

then just play we ski


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 7, 2009)

I know but I really wanted Sonic..someone just PMed me telling me to burn it at 4x instead of 8x(Since that is what I burn all my games at) since he said the game is working for him without any issues I might try that


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 7, 2009)

u burn at 8x?
christ youre only supposed to burn at half of your discs max write speed


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 7, 2009)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> u burn at 8x?
> christ youre only supposed to burn at half of your discs max write speed



DUH I know that. My disks are 16x that is why I burn at 8x :-)


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 7, 2009)

burning at 8 doesnt work for some games in general
i blew through a few for ffx undub on ps2

rule of thumb burn at 4x


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 7, 2009)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> burning at 8 doesnt work for some games in general
> i blew through a few for ffx undub on ps2



I'll give it a shot. I don't mind wasting a disc. Just weird how the game will start playing, it goes through some of the Adventure mode(some stupid story, wish I could bypass it) then when it gets to the 2nd part, and you see some red thing loading, then it crashes "Your Wii has lost connection with the game, please consult with your manual"


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 7, 2009)

instead of playing post tag come find me and i'll try and help


----------



## pitoui (Mar 7, 2009)

Hmm I burn all my wii games at 8x.

Not one problem, just use good media. eg. Verbatims, TDK etc


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 7, 2009)

Someone told me I should install GeckosOS to make this game work, is that something that can be useful to me to make this game work right..Already burned it at 4x, wouldnt even open at all, at least with the 8x one it opens just doesnt go all the way through


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 7, 2009)

K its all good now..for whatever reason, the game works..8x speed and it was fine..dont know what the heck happened before, perhaps it was just dusty, dont know, but it works


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 7, 2009)

it WAS dusty


----------



## shadow1w2 (Mar 8, 2009)

I gave this game a bit of a play.
Was nice to see some refrences to older sonic stuff.
Chilli dogs... I think this is actually the first appearence of that food and any refrence to it being his favorite since well.... ever.
Unless it was in Unleashed, but the night stages bore me to death.
Even if the running ones are kinda good.

Moving the motion controls to the stick helps but the whole mission thing is a big let down.
Just rehashing the same level over and over again in small bits.
Being thrown back into flat 2D menus (good looking ones at least) then thrusting back into the same small bit of a level.
I just want to have two or three levels per zone with a boss at the end. Maybe sub bosses. Arcade like constant flowing gameplay.
Also robots. Enviroment unique robots would be nice.
Anyone else miss how tails could pick up sonic and fly him up to hard to reach ledges?
What happend to that? That was great co-op right there.

Anyway, its not a bad game and the music refrences and seing the other chars in it is kinda nice, but the whole idea of it all is already getting rather stale.

Though it makes me wonder what they'll try for the third if they make a third.
We are kinda going up in story eras it seems.
Maybe not too much but if this one indicates something I'd guess the third would be a cowboy one.... eh, maybe a fourth would be modern day with guns?..... more eh..... Fifth in the future..... hey!
There we go!
They should just put sonic in Phantasy Star universe and go nuts. xD

Eh, I'd much rather see sonic end up retracing his own story in this method.

Though I'd like to see an open ended world run anywhere for hours on end till you find a robot factory to climb would be the only way to make a good sonic game in 3D.
Though something more arcade like regardless would work best either way.

Eh, best to give up on sonic games and hope the next F-zero game (if they make one) will give me my insane speed gaming fix.

Oh and Sonic games should be done by Sega's Amusment Vision team. (The ones that did F-zero GX and the original Monkey Ball games. I really think they could make a nice arcade style sonic game. Sonic Team should just focus on Phantasy Star and make it insane awesome somehow.)


----------



## Killakae (Mar 8, 2009)

i've burnt every game i've ever downloaded (well over 100) at the highest speed possible, using the cheapest DVD's i can find and the only game i've ever had a problem with was Mortal Kombat Armageddon

i really believe all that "burn at slow speed with a particular brand of disc" BS is a myth


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 8, 2009)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> SEGA needs a dose of "Capcom" and release the next Sonic with 2D visuals. Even better, make it blocky and stuff. These gimmicks are boring and pathetic (werewolf, sword-wielding hedgehog, and a main character who is an animal is partnered with a human being)
> 
> Gosh...


Or you could have a new game with 2-D HD graphics like another Capcom game


----------



## DjFIL (Mar 10, 2009)

I tried to manually load IOS 53 and IOS 55, both extracted from my Sonic & The Black Knight disc.. neither fixed my #002 loading issues on this and MLB 2K9.  Oh well.  Hopefully there will be an update to the Wii Backup Loader and it's Custom IOS... and maybe that'll fix my loading issues.  Hopefully MadWorld won't have these issues for me *knock on wood*.


----------



## jeklnoo (Mar 12, 2009)

Killakae said:
			
		

> i've burnt every game i've ever downloaded (well over 100) at the highest speed possible, using the cheapest DVD's i can find and the only game i've ever had a problem with was Mortal Kombat Armageddon
> 
> i really believe all that "burn at slow speed with a particular brand of disc" BS is a myth



Ah yes, because something works for you, every single other person who has trouble must be a lying sack of crap?


----------



## vettacossx (Mar 13, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=125940

install the oo2 gamma fix guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mad world and sonic work


----------

